#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-05
<JWT> Hi
<brutalbill> I need help getting my wifi dongle working , it has chipset 8191
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu. more help there
<brutalbill> ok thanks
<ObrienDave> wifi would be covered in the Ubuntu core system
<brutalbill> I've beed trying for 8 days to get it working
<ObrienDave> is that a broadcom?
<Artemis3> search your dongle brand model and network-manager
<Artemis3> oh wifi nvm
<Artemis3> use the restricted drivers from welcome and see if it finds anything
<brutalbill> not broadcon, brought a new one that said it worked with linux , it has no brand just chipset 8191 which i found out was realtek
<Artemis3> go welcome, one of the buttons has the stuff to find drivers
<brutalbill> tried welcome , dose not give me anything
<ObrienDave> brutalbill, check realtek for Linux drivers
<brutalbill> i went to realtek site and downloaded what they said was software for linux (R8152-2.07.0) that is what i downloaded but being new to linux/ubuntu i dont know how to use it
<ObrienDave> send me webpage link
<brutalbill> ok give me a minute I have to go find it.
<Artemis3> ugh
<ObrienDave> k
<Artemis3> if it is 8191 you are not supposed to do anything
<Artemis3> do lsusb -v to see the truth
<brutalbill> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=55&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Artemis3> also, stay clear from the realtek page
<brutalbill> i did lsusb -v , what info do i need out of all that
<Artemis3> go pastebin
<ObrienDave> ok, it has a make file. that's for compiling the driver. honestly, i am not good at those things
<Artemis3> ObrienDave, refrain from going to web pages to get drivers thats not the usual way in linux
<brutalbill> so i have to make my own driver?
<Artemis3> oh in the good old days xD
<ObrienDave> Artemis3, you can do what you like
<Artemis3> in the mean time paste your lsusb output to pastebin or such
<brutalbill> what is pastebin , remember I'm new
<Artemis3> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Artemis3> if pastebinit its just lsusb -v | pastebinit
<brutalbill>  bInterfaceProtocol      3 RNDIS
<brutalbill>       iInterface              4
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  05 24 00 10 01
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  05 24 01 00 01
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  04 24 02 00
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  05 24 06 00 01
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<Artemis3> oh not here
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               9
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        1
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           2
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0
<brutalbill>       iInterface              5
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>   Configuration Descriptor:
<brutalbill>     bLength                 9
<brutalbill>     bDescriptorType         2
<brutalbill>     wTotalLength           98
<brutalbill>     bNumInterfaces          2
<brutalbill>     bConfigurationValue     2
<brutalbill>     iConfiguration          0
<brutalbill>     bmAttributes         0xa0
<brutalbill>       (Bus Powered)
<brutalbill>       Remote Wakeup
<brutalbill>     MaxPower              126mA
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           1
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass         2 Communications
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      6 Ethernet Networking
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0
<brutalbill>       iInterface              7
<brutalbill>       CDC Header:
<brutalbill>         bcdCDC               1.10
<brutalbill>       CDC Union:
<brutalbill>         bMasterInterface        0
<brutalbill>         bSlaveInterface         1
<brutalbill>       CDC Ethernet:
<brutalbill>         iMacAddress                      9 (??)
<brutalbill>         bmEthernetStatistics    0x00000000
<brutalbill>         wMaxSegmentSize               1514
<brutalbill>         wNumberMCFilters            0x0000
<brutalbill>         bNumberPowerFilters              0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               9
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        1
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           0
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0
<brutalbill>       iInterface              0
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        1
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       1
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           2
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0
<brutalbill>       iInterface              8
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>   Configuration Descriptor:
<brutalbill>     bLength                 9
<brutalbill>     bDescriptorType         2
<brutalbill>     wTotalLength          111
<brutalbill>     bNumInterfaces          2
<brutalbill>     bConfigurationValue     3
<brutalbill>     iConfiguration          0
<brutalbill>     bmAttributes         0xa0
<brutalbill>       (Bus Powered)
<brutalbill>       Remote Wakeup
<brutalbill>     MaxPower              126mA
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           2
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol
<brutalbill>       iInterface              0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<ObrienDave> oh, lordy
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        1
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           3
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0
<brutalbill>       iInterface              0
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  05 24 00 10 01
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  05 24 01 00 00
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  04 24 02 02
<brutalbill>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  05 24 06 00 00
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<randall> make it stop!
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x000a  1x 10 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               9
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<randall> brutalbill, patebin man! PASTEBIN!!!!!!!!!
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<ObrienDave> not good, bill
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | brutalbill
<ubottu> brutalbill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<brutalbill> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<brutalbill> Device Descriptor:
<brutalbill>   bLength                18
<brutalbill>   bDescriptorType         1
<brutalbill>   bcdUSB               3.00
<brutalbill>   bDeviceClass            9 Hub
<brutalbill>   bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused
<brutalbill>   bDeviceProtocol         3
<brutalbill>   bMaxPacketSize0         9
<brutalbill>   idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation
<brutalbill>   idProduct          0x0003 3.0 root hub
<brutalbill>   bcdDevice            4.04
<brutalbill>   iManufacturer           3
<brutalbill>   iProduct                2
<brutalbill>   iSerial                 1
<brutalbill>   bNumConfigurations      1
<brutalbill>   Configuration Descriptor:
<brutalbill>     bLength                 9
<brutalbill>     bDescriptorType         2
<brutalbill>     wTotalLength           31
<brutalbill>     bNumInterfaces          1
<brutalbill>     bConfigurationValue     1
<brutalbill>     iConfiguration          0
<brutalbill>     bmAttributes         0xe0
<brutalbill>       Self Powered
<brutalbill>       Remote Wakeup
<brutalbill>     MaxPower                0mA
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           1
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass         9 Hub
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub
<brutalbill>       iInterface              0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval              12
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0bda:818b Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<brutalbill> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<brutalbill> Device Descriptor:
<brutalbill>   bLength                18
<brutalbill>   bDescriptorType         1
<brutalbill>   bcdUSB               2.10
<brutalbill>   bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
<brutalbill>   bDeviceSubClass         0
<brutalbill>   bDeviceProtocol         0
<brutalbill>   bMaxPacketSize0        64
<brutalbill>   idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<brutalbill>   idProduct          0x818b
<brutalbill>   bcdDevice            2.00
<brutalbill>   iManufacturer           1
<brutalbill>   iProduct                2
<brutalbill>   iSerial                 3
<brutalbill>   bNumConfigurations      1
<brutalbill>   Configuration Descriptor:
<brutalbill>     bLength                 9
<brutalbill>     bDescriptorType         2
<brutalbill>     wTotalLength           53
<brutalbill>     bNumInterfaces          1
<brutalbill>     bConfigurationValue     1
<brutalbill>     iConfiguration          0
<brutalbill>     bmAttributes         0xe0
<brutalbill>       Self Powered
<brutalbill>       Remote Wakeup
<brutalbill>     MaxPower              500mA
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           5
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol
<brutalbill>       iInterface              2
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x06  EP 6 OUT
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x87  EP 7 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               3
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x08  EP 8 OUT
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            2
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Bulk
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval               0
<brutalbill> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<brutalbill> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<brutalbill> Device Descriptor:
<brutalbill>   bLength                18
<brutalbill>   bDescriptorType         1
<brutalbill>   bcdUSB               2.00
<brutalbill>   bDeviceClass            9 Hub
<brutalbill>   bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused
<brutalbill>   bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT
<brutalbill>   bMaxPacketSize0        64
<brutalbill>   idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation
<brutalbill>   idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub
<brutalbill>   bcdDevice            4.04
<brutalbill>   iManufacturer           3
<brutalbill>   iProduct                2
<brutalbill>   iSerial                 1
<brutalbill>   bNumConfigurations      1
<brutalbill>   Configuration Descriptor:
<brutalbill>     bLength                 9
<brutalbill>     bDescriptorType         2
<brutalbill>     wTotalLength           25
<brutalbill>     bNumInterfaces          1
<brutalbill>     bConfigurationValue     1
<brutalbill>     iConfiguration          0
<brutalbill>     bmAttributes         0xe0
<brutalbill>       Self Powered
<brutalbill>       Remote Wakeup
<brutalbill>     MaxPower                0mA
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           1
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass         9 Hub
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub
<brutalbill>       iInterface              0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval              12
<brutalbill> Bus 011 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<brutalbill> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<brutalbill> Device Descriptor:
<brutalbill>   bLength                18
<brutalbill>   bDescriptorType         1
<brutalbill>   bcdUSB               3.00
<brutalbill>   bDeviceClass            9 Hub
<brutalbill>   bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused
<brutalbill>   bDeviceProtocol         3
<brutalbill>   bMaxPacketSize0         9
<brutalbill>   idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation
<brutalbill>   idProduct          0x0003 3.0 root hub
<brutalbill>   bcdDevice            4.04
<brutalbill>   iManufacturer           3
<brutalbill>   iProduct                2
<brutalbill>   iSerial                 1
<brutalbill>   bNumConfigurations      1
<brutalbill>   Configuration Descriptor:
<nomic> STOP THAT
<brutalbill>     bLength                 9
<nomic> ...
<brutalbill>     bDescriptorType         2
<nomic> STOP THAT
<brutalbill>     wTotalLength           31
<brutalbill>     bNumInterfaces          1
<brutalbill>     bConfigurationValue     1
<brutalbill>     iConfiguration          0
<brutalbill>     bmAttributes         0xe0
<brutalbill>       Self Powered
<brutalbill>       Remote Wakeup
<brutalbill>     MaxPower                0mA
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           1
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass         9 Hub
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub
<brutalbill>       iInterface              0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval              12
<brutalbill>         bMaxBurst               0
<brutalbill> Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<brutalbill> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<brutalbill> Device Descriptor:
<brutalbill>   bLength                18
<brutalbill>   bDescriptorType         1
<brutalbill>   bcdUSB               2.00
<brutalbill>   bDeviceClass            9 Hub
<brutalbill>   bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused
<brutalbill>   bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT
<brutalbill>   bMaxPacketSize0        64
<brutalbill>   idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation
<brutalbill>   idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub
<brutalbill>   bcdDevice            4.04
<brutalbill>   iManufacturer           3
<brutalbill>   iProduct                2
<brutalbill>   iSerial                 1
<brutalbill>   bNumConfigurations      1
<brutalbill>   Configuration Descriptor:
<brutalbill>     bLength                 9
<brutalbill>     bDescriptorType         2
<brutalbill>     wTotalLength           25
<brutalbill>     bNumInterfaces          1
<brutalbill>     bConfigurationValue     1
<brutalbill>     iConfiguration          0
<brutalbill>     bmAttributes         0xe0
<brutalbill>       Self Powered
<brutalbill>       Remote Wakeup
<brutalbill>     MaxPower                0mA
<brutalbill>     Interface Descriptor:
<brutalbill>       bLength                 9
<brutalbill>       bDescriptorType         4
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<brutalbill>       bAlternateSetting       0
<brutalbill>       bNumEndpoints           1
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceClass         9 Hub
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<brutalbill>       bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub
<brutalbill>       iInterface              0
<brutalbill>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<brutalbill>         bLength                 7
<brutalbill>         bDescriptorType         5
<brutalbill>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<brutalbill>         bmAttributes            3
<brutalbill>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<brutalbill>           Synch Type               None
<brutalbill>           Usage Type               Data
<brutalbill>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes
<brutalbill>         bInterval              12
<brutalbill> I tought myself how to read when i was 21 using a nokia 3110 , so sorry if i havent got my head around all this . its all new to me.
<brutalbill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23581217/
<brutalbill> is that right?
<brutalbill> sorry about the big post thing
<brutalbill> sorry again
<ObrienDave> brutalbill, please don't do that. that's what pastebin is for
<brutalbill> ok Now I know , I wont do it again.
<ObrienDave> in terminal, lsusb -v | pastebinit             it returns a URL to paste into the chat :)
<Artemis3> brutalbill, i guess you need to repeat the command using sudo
<Artemis3> sudo lsusb -v
<Artemis3> sudo lsusb -v | pastebinit
<ObrienDave> yes, and just paste the URL, please
<brutalbill> Pastebinit is not installed. give me a minute to install it
<ObrienDave> k
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<brutalbill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23581286/
<ObrienDave> \o/
<brutalbill> yes or are you screaming at me ?
<ObrienDave> that's a YAY
<brutalbill> lol
<Artemis3> hmm netgear
<ObrienDave> or, gooooooaaaaalllllll
<ObrienDave> LOL
<brutalbill> not netgear thats the mobile internet i need to connect to inter net
<Artemis3> some of those things also have wifi
<Artemis3> then i dont see your device
<brutalbill> I mean I have mobile internet modem connected through usb but i need my wifi dongle to connect to it so i can unplug the mobile modem
<brutalbill> sorry slow typer
<Artemis3> ah i see
<Artemis3> brutalbill, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<Artemis3> Realtek RTL8192EU chipset (0bda:818b)
<brutalbill> so i put lsmod | grep rtl8 and got nothing . do i continue anyway
<Artemis3> eh? where does it say to do that
<Artemis3> this is not your chip
<Artemis3> move where it says Realtek RTL8192EU chipset (0bda:818b)
<Artemis3> its the right column -_-
<brutalbill> sorry my bad. was looking at left side
<brutalbill> it is installing
<brutalbill> so I have to reboot my computer now , do i disconnect the mobile modem aswell as the wifi dongle
<brutalbill> I'm going to unplug it to stop any conflicks ,
<brutalbill> thanks to all that helped me very very much appreciated.
<brutalbill> now to see if it worked
<brutalbill> YES YES YES IT BLOODY WORKS , THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<ObrienDave> \o/
<brutalbill> \o/
<brutalbill> now how do i get my sound working and I'll be putting a link to that driver package in the other post i made a couple of days ago.
<discretegentlema> I am new to this os and when the welcome screen comes up anytime i try to download a new software it says it doesnt exist
<sara_> hi
<sara_> italian language?
<mate|20097> Hello :)
<randall> hello
<master> Hi there
<Guest47084> Hi there!
<Guest47084> Whats up?
<Guest47084> I am from Brazil
<Guest47084> Starting to test UBUNTU mate
<Guest47084> That is awesome!
<DarkPsydeLord> nice
<DarkPsydeLord> welcome to the community then
<DarkPsydeLord> and im from mexico :)
<Paulser> I hear you can get Ubuntu Mate to use low-graphics mode? All the research I do tells me about issues with it under ubuntu not how to set it up under ubuntu mate
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-06
<jethroemmanuel> How can I make PulseAudio Volume Control the default sound controller? With an icon in the panel to make adjusting the sound faster and easily.
<palasso> Hello I installed Ubuntu-MATE 16.04 on a Raspberry Pi 2. Is there a way to have smooth playback of video files?
<ouroumov_> hello palasso
<ouroumov_> palasso, have you checked our forums?
<palasso> Yeah I have
<palasso> I did all the updates and configured VLC to use OpenMax IL
<palasso> I'm not sure if OpenMax IL works on a RPi 2 or it requires a RPi 3
<palasso> I also used ovxplayer through the terminal which seems to work
<palasso> While VLC doesn't produce smooth playback
 * alkisg did manage smooth playback with vlc on an rpi2 a few months ago... and then threw the pi2 away because it's such lame hardware :)
<alkisg> Good for a weather station, but certainly not for a desktop
<palasso> alkisg: is there any configuration you did?
<alkisg> If I remember correctly, it only involved installing a few packages and selecting the correct output device on vlc
<palasso> I also tried ffplay -vcodec h264_mmal video.mp4 but it also wasn't able to produce smooth playback
<palasso> Only thing that worked was ovxplayer
<alkisg> Yeah, lame hardware with special considerations and special programs just to play a video...
<palasso> alkisg: do you remember what was the correct output device? I selected OpenMax IL as suggested on the release notes
<alkisg> I think that was the one, yeah
<palasso> I didn't install any additional packages, do you remember which ones were they? Were they drivers? additional software for vlc? (didn't know this kind of thing exists for vlc)
<alkisg> I might have used a ppa with a special build for vlc, but it's been a long time
<alkisg> But since you're seeing that output device, it's probably in stock ubuntu by now
<palasso> On the release notes of 16.04 it says that VLC contains OpenMax IL and it is available as an option in the settings
<alkisg> I think I was trying around this time last year... 16.04 would have been alpha then
<palasso> I think it's not part of stock ubuntu, it's pre-installed in Ubuntu-MATE 16.04 via some PPA that flexiondotorg maintains
<palasso> Unless I'm wrong
<palasso> alkisg: yeah back then vlc didn't have this feature in ubuntu-mate
<palasso> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-xenial-raspberry-pi/
<palasso> "Added OpemMAX IL hardware accelerated video playback to VLC."
<palasso> "Added MMAL hardware accelerated video playback to ffmpeg."
<alkisg> I had video acceleration running with that special player, omxplayer or whatever, with kodi (which uses that player as well), and with vlc
<palasso> omxplayer works
<alkisg> In all of those cases it was just an overlayed window, and the focus needed to be in the background window for the keys to work
<alkisg> (like space for pause etc)
<palasso> Also openELEC had smooth playback as well which is a Kodi distro and I believe Kodi uses omxplayer in the back-end for RPi
<alkisg> I couldn't find any good way to watch youtube videos (kodi was terrible at that), and at some time I got bored with playing with such slow hardware since there are quad core/2gb ram atom pcs out there with just 60 euros...
<alkisg> (intel-based tv boxes etc)
<palasso> alkisg: I think I found how to make it work. I disabled window decorations and when it opens it opens in full screen mode without any GUI controls and works. Is this how it worked for you as well?
<palasso> Unfortunately that way I can't click on settings and such while the movie plays
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-07
<Guest26853> Einen guten Morgen aus Germany Munich-Ich bin Neu hier,und habe getestet Ubuntu Mate. By by
<serialnuts> Hi is there a way to aligh the screens manually instead of using the Display Settings on MATE. I'm having difficulty aligning threee screens (one horizontal middle screen and two vertical on each side)
<serialnuts> Right now it looks like this and I cannot put them in a (tie-fighter like formation) http://imgur.com/a/j6Up6
<alkisg> xrandr --output VGA-1 --right-of HDMI-1 etcetc
<alkisg> You can do it with xrandr commands
<serialnuts> Thanks I'll look it up and try it thanks alkisg
<janbanan> I have 2 computers that I want to connect to each other PC1 have windows 10 PC2 have Ubuntu MATE.  PC2 finds shares on PC1 but not vice versa. I guess its because samba don't have user / password set up for PC. Question is since Ubuntu mate have Caja (as the graphical windows noob I am) what do I do ? Tried installing samba and pc says all files in
<janbanan> stalled and up to date
<serialnuts> janbanan, are you sharing anything from the MATE computer?
<janbanan> I'm saying that I think I have to do some black voodo in some config file on the MATE computer yes
<janbanan> I have set up shared folders on both computer and the Idea was to migrate files from the windows computer to the MAte computer. So far I can read the files on the windows computer
<janbanan> clue here is that im trying to set up user / password for the windows computer for samba. And it seems samba are not installed or missing files. But when I try install samba it says its already installed
<janbanan> and yea I know my english is crap
<alkisg> janbanan: I think you need to install the caja-share package
<janbanan> already did
<alkisg> So then there's a "Sharing options" menu
<alkisg> And if you go there, do you get an error message?
<alkisg> (I mean, caja => right click on folder => sharing options)
<janbanan> all seems fine in MATE, but I think I need set up a user with password in Samba for the windows 10 pc. Because when I try connect to the the shared folders on MATe comp I just get an error message
<palasso> Hi alkisg, I got news from yesterdays issue I had with hardware accelaration of video playback on VLC on a RPi 2. So this time I enabled OpemMAX IL and also disabled window decorations. This means when I open a video file it plays smoothly but it's full screen and without any controls from VLC. I'm wondering if you were able to get any controls (GUI) when you were using the RPi 2 like that
<alkisg> palasso: in general, i'm using marco --no-composite, while i think than now rpi3 defaults to compton or something
<alkisg> try running: marco --no-composite --replace
<alkisg> And see if it works for you
<palasso> Ok I'll try it out
<alkisg> janbanan: can you connect to your share from ubuntu? like, from the same mate pc that the share is?
<janbanan> yes
<alkisg> ok then it sounds like a windows issue indeed...
<janbanan> yep
<alkisg> janbanan: see this topic, the reply just before the last one: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/sharing-folders-on-windows-network/2644/4
<janbanan> thanks
<palasso> alkisg: with no composite it will go to full-screen with no controls. with composite and disabling window decorations in VLC (it's a VLC setting in the video section) it will also do the same. With compositing and without disabling the window decorations it won't play the video, only the audio
<palasso> btw it's a RPi 2
<alkisg> palasso: that's all the knowledge I have on the issue; as I said, rpi2 was so lame that i ditched it and I'm using x86-based clients now... 50 times faster with the same $$
<palasso> alkisg: when you had the rpi2 were you able to produce smooth video playback WITH controls from VLC or was it just a full-screen video playback with no controls?
<palasso> I suspect it might not be possible to have both controls and smooth playback in Ubuntu-MATE
<alkisg> I think it was a full screen video, and the controls worked with the keyboard as long as the vlc window (which has behind) had thefocus
<alkisg> Not in ubuntu-mate, but in rpi :)
<palasso> That's exactly the case I'm at it right now
<alkisg> It's not a problem with the os, but with the hardware...
<alkisg> Just throw it away
<palasso> And yeah in RPi. I may return to OpenELEC since I could have smooth playback with controls
<palasso> I won't throw it away, I can already use it for small things and it's the only ARM device I got other than android phones and tablets
<palasso> As a matter of fact I may buy at some point a newer RPi so that I have an AArch64 CPU
<alkisg> Whatever you like; me, I'll keep warning users that rpi's are not good enough to be used for desktop tasks
<palasso> Yeah totally agree with you
<alkisg> rpi3 is 30% faster than rpi2, i3 is 5000% faster than rpi2
<palasso> Yeah ikr
<palasso> And you get USB 3 and gigabit ethernet etc.
<palasso> proper SATA ports with proper SSDs etc.
<alkisg> And no need for gpu-based decoding
<alkisg> I.e. special programs to play video, youtube etc
<alkisg> You can just use the normal code for whatever needs gpu acceleration
<palasso> Yeah what you say is true but a RPi is quite cheap and having a AArch64 CPU for experimenting on stuff is good
<alkisg> it's no cheaper than all those amd64 tv boxes with intel atom and 2 gb ram
<palasso> I will probably buy one when most distros start releasing 64-bit binaries
<alkisg> Those cost like 60€, same as an rpi3 with all the other stuff that's needed
<palasso> Yeah it's no cheaper, probably it has better power consumption though
<alkisg> I don't think so, latest intel cpus are better than arm in power consumption
<palasso> That being said I used the RPi2 with openELEC and I can say it can work for video playback. So it can do things
<alkisg> Sure, if you develop a whole lot of applications especially for this
<alkisg> I could playback video in my ancient pentium 3 as well though that way
<alkisg> Or even in my 486
<palasso> For the CPU power you get you probably got better power consumption but if your CPU idles all the time it's more power efficient to get an ARM CPU
<alkisg> True, if you don't want a desktop then rpi might be a good choice
<alkisg> But desktops need cpu
<palasso> Really? 1080p h.264 video on a Pentium 3?
<alkisg> Sure, with a gpu
<palasso> Ahhh that's the catch ;)
<alkisg> That's the catch with rpi too
<alkisg> Special programming that offloads things to the gpu
<palasso> Yeah I replaced the openELEC with Ubuntu-MATE to be used still as a video playback machine but also have windows and additional features in the rare cases they're needed. Not for active desktop usage.
<alkisg> I tried openelec and a few other distros before ditching rpi
<alkisg> It was just not worth it, any 20€ android based tv box was better
<palasso> And that's why I focused on smooth video playback. Because if I can get this to work I can keep Ubuntu-MATE and then I get to have the additional programs when they're rarely needed.
<alkisg> So no rpi isn't good as a media player either
<alkisg> If you tell me that it's good for *non* desktop and *non* media player usage, I could believe you, but not for those 2 use cases
<palasso> Yeah, I even thought of it as a small NAS but having only USB 2 ports it's not good on that respect either
<alkisg> Trying to find a use case for the rpi made my head hurt, until I decided that it wasn't a problem with me not finding a solution but with me getting an rpi in the first place :)
<alkisg> Nowadays I only use it for VNC'ing to other computers
<palasso> Basically I bought it to have it as a device for doing multiple low-resource usage things that might be needed to be open 24/7. I was thinking a small NAS with a torrent client and maybe run nextCloud and a few other things but with light usage
<palasso> I might replace it with a RPi 4 or something like that if it'd come with at least USB 3.0. It'd be more powerful than that and I'd be able to do those stuff I've been wanting while keep it open 24/7
<palasso> If I won't succeed to get controls with smooth video playback next distro I'll try out will be OpenMediaVault
<madarchodscammer> hello
<pedrobrandao> hello guys
<ilkka__> Hello, is there a way to lock screen with keyboard?
<tgm4883> Using 16.04, I've changed my background and login screen background, but the lock screen background is still using the default one. How do I change that?
<eightfold> h there
<eightfold> when i connect an external monitor (with a higher resolution) and then disconnect it again, my clock etc disappears from the top panel
<eightfold> also, the "spaces" disappears from the bottom panel
<eightfold> ie. anything that is outside the lower resolution of the laptop monitor disappears
<eightfold> clues?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-08
<andre_> hello
<andre_> i was wondering how do i go from ip6 back to ip4
<l4zzarus> hallo ein deutscher da
<l4zzarus> brauche etwas hilfe wen möglich
<gebruiker> hmm, after disabling compiz and using no compositor it still seems that ubuntu mate is using more memory than fedora mate
<gebruiker> What is going on here?
<DarkPsydeLord> XD what about system monitoring
<aew999> I can't get PlayOnLinux to work, is there anything else i could use to play windows games?
<\9> steam, for commercial cross-platform games
<\9> you could also try wine but with games it's a toss-up as to whether it'll work
<\9> and if it works it's another big toss-up on whether it works well
<aew999> I have tried and steam doesn't work. so I guess I am left with wine. How do I get wine?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-09
<mate|52799> Hi guys, for some reason the file explorer that came with ubuntu mate has a font of 6. And I only have really small font with the file explorer, every programs has a normal font. Is there a place I can go to modify this specific font? The file explorer font isn't in Preferences-->Look and Feel-->Appearance-->Fonts
<mate|44572> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyYWX1V1TZ
<karim_> سلام به همه
<simonsaysthis> Hi all. Not sure if someone here can help with. I have this annoying backlight bug on Mate 1.14 and 1.16. Keyboard light and brightness come on at max with every reboot
<simonsaysthis> all manual settings are not rememberd
<simonsaysthis> This is on a Thinkpad
<simonsaysthis> Mate is the only DE that does this
<nicomachus> is there not a release file for yakkety?
<montru_> using vlc the image of the video is always on top, even of the drop-down menus. Is anyone experiencing this issue in mate?
<ifb> hi
<tacos123454322> Hello
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-10
<ghostcartpi> Heya folks.
<ghostcartpi> I've installed Mate on my raspberry pi 3, and am attempting to install Mudlet.
<ghostcartpi> I'm running into a lot of roadblocks, and was hoping for suggestions.
<ignat> Hi!)
<medusaaaa> hi
<psalden> hey guys, I'm using the mutiny layout but after I upgraded to 16.10, applications like mate-terminal and caja crash when I try to use the top menu. I've had the same with a clean install on another machine, and I can't really find any reports of it when googling a bit. Anyone else ran into this?
<frail_trev> I am running ubuntu 16.04 with Mate. I am told that I should remove third party repositories. Is my combination not approved? An outline of corrective steps to be taken would be welcomed.
<John_Cena_ALT> JOHN CENA!!!!!!!
<alexey_> Ребятки, привет. Нужна помощь. после перезагрузки слетел русский язык. Как вернуть?
<mason_> hello
<ubuntumateiscool> hello
<mikewilzn> Howdy
<mate|59047> How do I make it so that Application icons appear on the desktop like they do on iOS devices? I've seen screenshots where this happens, but I can't seem to figure it out. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.
<mate|59047> On those screenshots, the Ubuntu Launcher has an icon with four squares.
<Guest80957> is this where i can ask questions?
<ineverexist> hi, i have mate for first time and its really faster than before (ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<ineverexist> on my old PC
<ineverexist> i was really surprised, I thank all the developers of mate !!
<jose__> Hello
<jose__> I am a new user trying to understand Ubuntu. I actually want to configure it to edit video, anyone have some suggestion?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-11
<mate|24146> I'm from live cd!
<mate|24146> installing in my pc
<damian_> just finished install on macmini g4 power pc! It's alive
<CyberAkuma> Yeah!
<CyberAkuma> MATE is like oldschool Ubuntu?
<damian_> MATE is like old Gnome Desktop... before Unity and Gnome 3
<CyberAkuma> Very good!
<CyberAkuma> I like the old gnome desktop
<CyberAkuma> now I will reboot, the instalation is finished! Very fast!
<gp_> we're running Ubuntu Mate in a KVM instance, using it for an LTSP server for a small computer lab
<gp_> KVM host is Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS, so all in the family!
<AkumaX> I'm back!
<atZrRar> Hi! Just wondering when BitTorrent Sync will be updated to Resilio Sync in the UbuMate Software Boutique.. does anyone know yet?
<waw> Sup
<pentti> Hello
<mate|84504> hey people, installed 16.04.1 today and i can't seem to get audio playing through the headset,any help would be great
<dollmann> Hallo, ich möchte diesen Laptop meinem behinderten Sohn überlassen. Dazu meine Frage: Kann ich wie unter Windows einen Gast oder User ohne alle Rechte aufs System einrichten?. Bin Linux-Neuling, will mich aber von Windows generell trennen und privat nur noch mit Linux-Systemen arbeiten. Deshalb für Kinder oder Enkelkinder einen Linus Spiele-PC einrichten und wie genennt für meinen behinderten Sohn
<dollmann> der in einer Therapie-Einrichtung ein Linux-labtop.  Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus..... Roland Dollmann
<robsr> i am not able to see all available wifi networks list. There are only two or three of them showing.
<nomic> robs that is not
<nomic> ing 2 do with mate .
<chuz> hola
<chuz> only spanish
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-04
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> KDE
<swift110> hey all
<qwererfrrthyty>  Should I write here https://ubuntu-mate.community/ or irc? It's simpler irc, but I need to find someplace more visible. I don't know English and will be a video file.
<hdaugherty> channel-list
<nemo> hdaugherty: /msg alis help
<nemo> ☺
<qwererfrrthyty> This behavior is shown by the example virtual machine Host Windows 32, Guest Ubuntu Mate 17.10 64 btrfs. I think, but not sure, when there is not enough memory, I get the unresponsive operating system. I get this behavior on a real the same computer Ubuntu Mate 17.10 64 btrfs (memory 4Gb). More than 10 minutes I'm not waiting - I turn off the power to the computer (restarting PC). This behavior I see and lubuntu 17.10 in
<qwererfrrthyty> virtual machine. It is bad that memory is not freed from the memory used, but it continues to be written to the paging file. Most of the memory used the browser. When the Guest freezes I can see how intensively the HDD begins to read in Host. This information needs to be retested on an average PC (not the fastest computer) with no SSD like mine. https://www.dropbox.com/s/clhe4v15m8pq2f9/Untitled%202017-12-02%2005-51-29_Xv
<qwererfrrthyty> id.avi?dl=0
<qwererfrrthyty> guest mem 2048
<qwererfrrthyty> not paging file in Guest. I use swap  linux partition in Guest.
<qwererfrrthyty> and real pc swap partition
<qwererfrrthyty> if need download file, video is displayed in the browser to dropbox the player in a worse quality than on the PC in the player, but not alwas
<qwererfrrthyty> if need, download file, video is displayed in the browser to dropbox the player in a worse quality than on the PC in the player, but not alwas
<qwererfrrthyty> alvas=always
<qwererfrrthyty> alwas=always
<qwererfrrthyty> i use zram
<stonty> R there any Chinese in it?
<Some_Other_Guy> i boot up today and i got this message saying something along the lines of "your system has a problem", giving 2 options: cancel, or report problem
<Some_Other_Guy> may i know what the problem is? lol
<alkisg> Some_Other_Guy: when programs crash, you see that dialog, and you have an option to report it if you want
<alkisg> Clicking Report will tell you the details
<Some_Other_Guy> alkisg, ah, i assumed reporting the problem was to the developers
<alkisg> No no that's for users
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<zproc> hi
<zproc> Is it ok to ask about Mate 16.04.2 for RPi 3 here? i wonder if i can have the wifi connected at boot, instead of it connecting at login... Can i do something like provide a wpa_supplicant conf file... and... ?
<zproc> "at login" -> i mean" when logging in with lightdm
<zproc> There's a network manager i should tell to not do its job also i guess if i configure directly wpa_supplicant?
<ali1234> you can configure that through the gui
<ali1234> log in, open the wifi settings, somewhere you should find a setting that says "allow other users to use this connection"
<ali1234> enable it, and it will connect at boot time
<ali1234> it's in the general tab and it's "all users may connect to this network"
<ali1234> zproc: ^
<ali1234> that should work on any ubuntu system, rpi or PC does not matter
<zproc> ali1234 oh, ok cool i'm going to take a look i didn't know, thank you
<zproc> ok found the option, i will test :)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-05
<csquid> Just updated to 17.10 and I'm having a lot of wayland issues that I don't have time to sort out.  Does anyone know where to permanently change back to xord?
<csquid> xorg*
<Astro7467> @csquid: a quick google search should reveal. I understand this is a general Ubuntu issue and not Ubuntu MATE specific
<Astro7467> @csquid try this ; https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<Lengsdorfer> csquid, https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<csquid> thanks, i'll check it out
<moataz> hi all
<moataz> guys i need help !
<moataz> hello
<Astro7467> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moataz> does any1 already here ?
<moataz> guys i just installed the mate but my main partition doesn't showed
<moataz> thanks ubottu
<Astro7467> moataz: you need to be more specific - install where and how (dual boot, VM, etc) , and what 'main partition.
<Astro7467> More info, the better someone can advise
<moataz> i made my swap and my / for the mate and for the rest size of the disk as /home but i cant find it and its totally hidden
<moataz> so how to show the /home partition if its not showen
<Astro7467> It shld to be auto mounted at /home
<Astro7467> Use 'df' (disk free) for a list of partitions and mount points
<luckynkc> hello all and thanks for letting me in im very new to linux znd ubuntu
<moataz> omg sorry so /home its looking as folder its the partition :D
<moataz> Astro thanks alot mate
<moataz> guys how can i change my username please!
<Astro7467> If system is new, easier to create a new user in system control panel
<Astro7467> Be sure to tick that they are admin/sudo user
<moataz> so can i do it with commands lines?
<Astro7467> To change, and keep everything neat requires a few commands/changes - not easy eg change user name user1 to user2, their home folder will still be /home/user1
<Astro7467> To create new user look at the adduser cmd
<LyzardKing> Hi! I'm the current maintaner for ubuntu-make. The ppa listed in the software boutique is not active any more, but there's a new (daily build) one. Where should I make the change?
<nemo> LyzardKing: I don't *think* any mate devs hang out here...
<LyzardKing> nemo: the name tricked me I guess...
<nemo> LyzardKing: well. this is more about ubuntu specific issues ☺
<nemo> LyzardKing: #mate-dev is probably what you want according to ALIS
<LyzardKing> nemo: I thought that the mate welcome and boutique were ubuntu-mate only...
<nemo> LyzardKing: hm.  the channel topic sure seems to suggest this is entirely about ubuntu-mate.org
<nemo> but dunno. I've been hanging out here for weeks. can't even remember what I initially came to ask about
<nemo> and the only activity I've seen is people looking for support
<nemo> often generic ubuntu support or generic mate
<nemo> which is why I stayed ☺
<nemo> LyzardKing: so. you might be here a while 😉
<nemo> I actually only came by 'cause someone in the #mate support channel thought this place might be more active (it wasn't)
<LyzardKing> the welcome program says that the ubuntu-mate team is on this channel...oh well...
<DarkPsydeLord> and they are :D
<nemo> omg
<nemo> waddaya know
<nemo> man wish I could remember what my question was
<DarkPsydeLord> hahah it is active but everyone have several duties to achieve
<DarkPsydeLord> and most people is impatient
<DarkPsydeLord> lawl
<LyzardKing> DarkPsydeLord: That's what I imagined ;)
<nemo> eh I've seen questions sit here for hours before people quit 😝
<LyzardKing> I'll stick around then...no rush! :)
<nemo> oh. I know one question I had that was ubuntu specific
<nemo> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_remove_systemd_from_an_Ubuntu_Xenial_installation  ←  how hard is it to do this for MATE instead of XFCE
<DarkPsydeLord> well will be easier if you use arch for instance and build your own from scratch
<DarkPsydeLord> i kind of hate systemd also
<DarkPsydeLord> so openrc + arch is a good combo
<nemo> DarkPsydeLord: well. I have a ton of gentoo systems
<nemo> DarkPsydeLord: my transition plan for the debian ones is devuan
<nemo> DarkPsydeLord: but... ubuntu has some rather slick user interfaces
<nemo> the PPAs are nice...
<nemo> and advantage of debian in general is a ton of users which means bugs in specific builds get caught early
<nemo> never got into arch personally *shrug*
<DarkPsydeLord> LyzardKing, did you tried the g+ group of fb for fast response? also tried to contact any of the team using the links on the webpage?
<LyzardKing> I just opened a pull request, but I think I need to change two repos, since the new version of the boutique is not active yet (I believe)
<DarkPsydeLord> also whatever happened to "matey" i miss the bot
<nemo> hm. my domain would be perfect for that ☺
<nemo> (I registered m8y.org like... 2 decades ago)
<DarkPsydeLord> is it working still?}
<nemo> sure
<nemo> http://☠.m8y.org
<nemo> (silliness)
<DarkPsydeLord> Nice FSM is proud of ya!
<sixwheeledbeast> There is MATE in devuan repos with systemd removed so I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for Ubuntu.
<nemo> sixwheeledbeast: yeah, was just wondering how hard it was
<nemo> sixwheeledbeast: whether I could just use one of their .debs
<nemo> or if something special would be involved
<sixwheeledbeast> No idea but it would be ideal for me too. I was going to try but never had the time.
<nemo> DarkPsydeLord: 😃
<nemo> sixwheeledbeast: well. most of my machines are still on 14.04
<nemo> sixwheeledbeast: for my SO's it isn't just about systemd... she uses 7th String and just getting that to work on 14.04 was a pain
<DarkPsydeLord> what 14.04? 17.10 is amazing
<DarkPsydeLord> or thats what i've heard
<DarkPsydeLord> i do not own a computer now xD
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> 16.04 and later all corrupted my coworker's computer until he installed 14.04 - I mean. literally corrupted HD every time he closed the lid
<nemo> PPAs get me stuff I actually care about
<nemo> have no incentive to change just yet
<nemo> but when I do it'll be devuan unless I can get systemd reliably removed + MATE
<sixwheeledbeast> same
<DarkPsydeLord> omg
<DarkPsydeLord> got dced
<DarkPsydeLord> actually connection flushed from the server
<Burazen> I borked my ubuntu mate installation help
<Burazen> I had trouble getting bumblebee working so i wanted to start from scratch
<Burazen> did apt remove nvidia*
<Burazen> restarted
<Burazen> Everything worked fine
<Burazen> Installed latest nvidia driver via GUI "Additional drivers"
<Burazen> Now when i turn on my pc i get UMate logo with loading dots and after that the screen just goes black
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-06
<sixwheeledbeast> need to find out why boot never completes. Try pressing Esc on boot or checking logs and removing quiet-splash from grub with a live usb. This will show some output of where boot fails for you to research.
<Burazen> i will do that
<Mizzu> hi everyone guys last night i installed arabic language as my 2nd lang but im shocked today that when i opened the pc i found that everything's in arabic !!!!
<Mizzu> so how i can switch it back to english while keeping my 2nd language is arabic
<alkisg> Mizzu: run gnome-language-selector and drag'n'drop english on top
<Mizzu> can you explain to me the steps because im newbie please !
<alkisg> Press Alt+Ctrl+T to open a terminal
<alkisg> There, type: gnome-language-selector
<Mizzu> done so i drag english on the top !
<alkisg> OK, then logout and login to see the change
<Mizzu> ok thanks alot bro
<Mizzu> one more thing how to change my username plz !
<alkisg> Here in irc?
<alkisg> Or in your pc?
<Mizzu> my pc username
<alkisg> That's a big harder, as you would need to move your /home/username to /home/newusername too
<alkisg> *bit
<Mizzu> and how can i do that with steps plz :)
<alkisg> https://askubuntu.com/questions/558669/renaming-user-name
<Mizzu> thanks alot (F)
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Mizzu> guys whats the different between lts, artful and zesty versions !!
<alkisg> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<usnmp> audio input
<alkisg> Indeed
<Mizzu> ubottu thanks alot for your answer
<ubottu> Mizzu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alkisg> Mizzu: ubottu is a program that we invoke to take and display notes
<alkisg> So I told ubottu to tell you about LTS releases
<alkisg> It's not a person
<Mizzu> hhhhhh
<Mizzu> i figured thats now
<Mizzu> so i really like in here and i wanna forget about windows but i need a materials that can supports me
<Mizzu> to understand the mate
<Mizzu> does there's any free course for the ubuntu mate !!
<Mizzu> guys im so thirsty to understand this world
<sixwheeledbeast> have a look online for guide and tutorials
<Mizzu> im lost between versions could you please send me a good link!
<mate|16977> hello
<mate|16977> is any online ?
<mate|16977> i need a help
<diogenes_> are you sure?
<mate|16977> yes
<mate|16977> i am not able to download any apps
<mate|16977> from ubuntu software centre
<mate|16977> whats repository i am a bit confused
<mate|16977> ??
<mate|16977> ?????????/
<dsv> hello
<dsv> hello
<mate|16977> whats repository
<mate|16977> and how do i use it ?
<diogenes_> mate|16977, you don't need a repository, you need a software which might not be in the official repositories, so first you have to figure out what you want to do.
<mate|73954> Can I get technical help for Ubuntu Mate here?
<alkisg> Yup
<alkisg> Ask, and wait for it... it might take time though, not all people watch the channel frequently
<mate|73954> I am trying to change my screen resolution to 1920X1080 because I have a 27" screen monitor. I have tried unsuccessfully and all I can get is 1600x900. Any help?
<michael_> Tach
<mate|73954> I use commands on the terminal.
<alkisg> What's the output of xrandr ? Put it to pastebin
<michael_> nö
<alkisg> If it says it doesn't support 1920x1080, maybe it doesnt?
<nemo> mate|73954: is it possible your video card simply doesn't support higher?
<nemo> hehe
<nemo> jinx
 * alkisg suspends the monitor, not the graphics card...
<nemo> as well as xrandr, wouldn't mind having your xorg log
<alkisg> *suspects
<nemo> "suspects"
<mate|73954> I get 1920x1080
<nemo> alkisg: well. it's been the graphics card with me before
<nemo> alkisg: due to simply not being able to push pixels out  fast enough
<nemo> mate|73954: xorg log plz!
<mate|73954> Is that a command?
<nemo> I mean. pastebing Xorg.0.log
<nemo> *pastebin
<nemo> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mate|73954> Use all of the above commands?
<nemo> no
<nemo> ummm
<nemo> hm. there must be a commandline thing to use pastebins
 * nemo looks for one
<mate|73954> I got 1600x900 twice.
<mate|73954> I am thinking it's the card.
<nemo> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<nemo> and while you are at it
<nemo> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<nemo> might have to apt-get install nc but you should anyway, it is awesome
<mate|73954> What do these commands do?
<vkareh> nemo: https://launchpad.net/pastebinit/
<nemo> mate|73954: they pipe your logs to this pastebin
<nemo> mate|73954: it returns a URL where we can read them
<nemo> mate|73954: if you think there's private info in there, don't do it I guess, but, it should be fine
<nemo> like. won't have passwords ☺
<mate|73954> How will this help me with the resolution problem?
<nemo> mate|73954: we can read your logs and look for clues ofc
<nemo> DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | nc termbin.com 9999
<nemo> another thing to check
<nemo> vkareh: ah. totally unfamiliar, but I guess it amounts to basically same thing
<vkareh> nemo: agreed :P
<nemo> mate|73954: if you're worried what's in them, feel free to read 'em first,  but I've asked people for dmesg/glxinfo/Xorg.0.log many many times
<mate|73954> Although I have used Linux Mint a lot, when I minimized most any appliication - even a Libre Office Writer app - I would lose all information I had typed into it.
<mate|73954> So I changed to Ubuntu Mate rather than deal with the problem I was having with Linux Mint. Ubuntu does not do this.
<nemo> O_o
<nemo> well, personally, speaking as FOSS contributor, Mint was a PITA
<nemo> was like Ubuntu, but with poor integration w/ backports and ppas.  And no live upgrade
<nemo> I did kinda like their MATE skinning tho - I used it for a while.
<nemo> I have one mint laptop - mostly for supporting mint users
<nemo> we had some needlessly complicated upgrade instructions for mint users
<mate|73954> I was using Linux Mint Mate with the problem I described.
<nemo> no idea what the heck is up w/ that problem tho
<nemo> that's pretty crazy
<nemo> if you had mentioned it, I probably would have asked for similar logs, but also your xsession errors ☺
<nemo> and maybe launching libreoffice from a terminal to see what it reported
<nemo> kinda wonder if it was a compositing bug
<gmaciolek> Hey folks - the ubuntu mate PPC download torrent appears to be broken - the "tracker.ubuntu.com" BT tracker reports it as a not-authorized torrent
<gmaciolek> (Though DHT or such must be working, as it did start downloading. Fun! I've added a bunch of additional (public) trackers to my local instance, so hopefully other folks using said trackers may have luck)
<gmaciolek> I haven't tested any of the other Ubuntu-MATE downloads, or even the standard Ubuntu downloads
<nemo> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<nemo> seems to be on the list here
<nemo> gmaciolek: maybe grab the torrent straight from the server itself?
<nemo> gmaciolek: it took me a bit to find the server since you'd used wrong name above 😝
<nemo> had to grab another torrent ☺
<gmaciolek> nemo: Try downloading the torrent from the official mate (ppc) page
<gmaciolek> https://i.imgur.com/pP3pRkX.png
<nemo> gmaciolek: mind sending me the exact torrent download link?
<nemo> I've never once downloaded the MATE ISO - I've always setup MATE on some other desktop image
<nemo> but WAG it's just some link is out of date and hopefully the ubuntu mate folks who show up here once in a blue moon will notice your report
<nemo> probably better off contacting them some other way tho
<gmaciolek> The link to download the file itself is fine - it's that the torrent isn't authorized on the tracker.
<nemo> ....
<nemo> duuude
<nemo> bah screwit
<gmaciolek> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.2/release/ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso.torrent for example
<gmaciolek> Or, magnet:?xt=urn:btih:f29b7235363d0456f52aaf8eb8b748e980837305&dn=ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3A6969%2Fannounce
<nemo> ah. THANK YOU
<gmaciolek> (By "the file itself" I meant the .torrent file itself is hosted fine, i.e. the http download of the .torrent file, heh)
<nemo> well you can right away see the server is announcing a 16.04.3
<nemo> so obv the link is old
<nemo> which was my point
<gmaciolek> Oh? Huh!
<gmaciolek> Yeah, that's curious
<nemo> 14:51 < nemo> seems to be on the list here
<nemo> 15:06 < nemo> but WAG it's just some link is out of date
<nemo> check and check 😝
<nemo> just use the one from the server
<gmaciolek> "WAG?"
<nemo> Wild-Ass Guess
<nemo> on small FOSS servers that is definitely the way to go
<nemo> http://tracker1.hedgewars.org/  here's the one we use for hedgewars
<nemo> huh. I didn't make 'em linkable. bah
<nemo> I should fix that
<nemo> well. they are on our download page, so at least can compare hashes
<gmaciolek> Actually, I see "ubuntu-mate-16.10-desktop-powerpc.iso" on the tracker
<nemo> ok and?
<nemo> gmaciolek: oh. my apologies
<nemo> gmaciolek: my turn to not read. the 16.04.3 is *not* PPC
<gmaciolek> I don't see a 16.04.03 as you described for powerpc
<nemo> yes
<gmaciolek> Yeah, no worries.
<nemo> gmaciolek: anyway. what the server is advertising is all there is I guess
<nemo> so you have to use one of those
<gmaciolek> Text communication: The best!
<nemo> you could perhaps upgrade from 15.10
<nemo> gmaciolek: mate can always be installed after the fact
<gmaciolek> 16.04.1 is what's available on cdimage.ubuntu.(etc)
<gmaciolek> (Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1 PPC)
<nemo> gmaciolek: I guess you don't want 16.10 'cause it isn't LTS
<gmaciolek> nemo: No, I'd be fine with that - what's interesting is that 16.10 isn't in the cdimage tree at all!
<gmaciolek> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/
<gmaciolek> Only on the torrent tracker - go figure.
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> I'm not affiliated w/ ubuntu at all, although I know exactly one maintainer. you could perhaps ask a dev channel what's up w/ the images
<nemo> actually none of my ubuntu machines will ever go past 14.04 ☺
<gmaciolek> Indeed.
<mate|84093> how do I add 1920x1080 resolution to the other resolutions (display shows them) so I can add it to my 27" monitor?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-07
<julen> hola
<julen> me he descargado hoy ubuntu mate
<julen> que les parece este sistema operativo?
<ubuntu-mate> I am trying to reinstall grub. How do i do that
<mate|70990> I had Linux Mint Mate on my computer, but there was one or two things I did not like about it. I have Ubuntu Mate installed now.
<slu2> Hey everyone. I was trying to run an old disc game called King's Quest. Any ideas on how I can install the game on Ubuntu?
<Nathan-0> is it an old windows game slu2?
<slu2> yes
<slu2> lol Windows 3.1 to be exact...
<Nathan-0> have you tried WINE ?
<slu2> What is WINE, Nathan? It seems I've been out of the CPU loop for sometime.
<Nathan-0> https://www.winehq.org/
<slu2> Interesting...I will check this out for now. Thanks Nathan.
<Nathan-0> you can run some windows programs on linux with WINE
<Nathan-0> scummVM might be of interest to you as well if you want to play older games like that
<Nathan-0> Kings Quest looks to be supported on scummVM
<Nathan-0> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ScummVM#Supported_games
<slu2> checking out scumm right now too.
<slu2> Alright gonna go see if these emulators work. Thanks again Nathan.
<Nathan-0> nice!
<wangshun> hi
<Nathan-0> hey wang
<Nathan-0> bye wang
<leoharan27> moin
<alkisg> Good morning
<mate|11606> hey
<diogenes_> hey
<guest-s3nvpl> t9k9z9j9t9j96t9kj9t9k9t9k9tr9hu9tu8968u89z6
<guest-s3nvpl> 9090
<guest-s3nvpl>  n n b       bgklllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<guest-s3nvpl> hpkphopkzohpoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüiiiii
<guest-s3nvpl> iǘp0üpß9ü0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000+loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookmoooooooooooooys,frguzhzi8uzi8zh
<guest-s3nvpl> h
<diogenes_> guest-s3nvpl, you need any help? :)
<mandje__> hi all.  help!  i installed plank amongst other stuff in a crazy mood to osx umate. how to get red of this. like reverse...   this plank thing is driving me nuts. cpu goes up to 90% just looking at this idiot task-switcher.
<diogenes_> mandje__, uninstall?
<mandje__> uninstall yes. but i dont know what it was replacing.  what is the standard gui set in umate?
<mandje__> if i´d had my data on a separate partition i would reinstall. but moving the data around is cumbersome.  looking at the screenshots on umate site.
<alkisg> mandje__: you can reinstall without formatting your partition, e.g. keeping only /home
<alkisg> You can see the packages you installed in /var/log/apt/history.log
<mandje__> alkisg, really?  so you have 1 partition with system and /home on it, and while reinstalling leave /home alone?
<alkisg> Yup
<alkisg> If in doubt, you can do something like "mkdir /my-old-installation; mv * /my-old-installation" from the live cd before installing, so that you keep everything in a subdir
<alkisg> In that case, you'd find the old home in /my-old-installation/home
<mandje__> cool. history.log also nice te be using. tnx ever so much.
<mandje__> mv /home /my-old-home/ would do as well and use up less space right?
<alkisg> mandje__: I meant, in case you want to keep all the old installation to see if you saved things elsewhere or if you  have settings that you want to see etc
<alkisg> Otherwise, there's no need to move home, leave it as it is, it will be reused
<alkisg> Just be careful not to format at the partitioning step, but to reuse as ext4
<mandje__> righto alkisg
<mandje__> looking at the history logs 1, 2, 3 and 4..  it´s a jungle of initial installs, updates and in between somewhere user initiated software installs.
<mandje__> i think i´ll make some screenshots of open menu´s and whatnot visible stuff in the interface to have a general reminder of what´s installed by mandje__ himself.
<diogenes_> Hey guys, huge security flaw in intel chips, everyone is adviced to patch: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27150
<ThatWasLeftHande> Hello, is there a way I can get help for a problem I'm having?
<Nathan> hey ThatWasLeftHande
<Astro7467> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jimo_mate> hello
<Nathan> hello
<jimo_mate> just two real quick (probably ) questions
<jimo_mate> one.After many years using Mint switched back to Ubuntu Mate (lure me back again) Main reason was a damn wifi usb adapter TP LINKTL-WN722N
<jimo_mate> Couldnt make it to work in Mint Mate/Xfce no matter what... its kernel is just so picky Neither compilation of the driver nor pre fixed drives made any difference
<jimo_mate> So i noticed that Ubuntu using Gnome again through Mate and thought to give it a shot, And....voila!!!!! Wifi worked out of the box
<jimo_mate> Well that was no question of course so im going to the real thing. I have fallen in love with compiz only for that burn effect and if i can t install it through compiz i immediately change dDistro
<jimo_mate> i tried and installed it here also but it crashes a lot. Found out by luck that with Nvidia Binary closed drivers crashes immediately
<jimo_mate> i think 340 ...... something The previous version 204 plays ok but every now and then after restart mostly keeps giving me artifacts in taskbar
<jimo_mate> Plays even better with NOuveau xorg drivers but i dont know the differences from the Nvidia ONE..... Does Nuveau uses the gpu acceleration for effects or depends on cpu also?
<jimo_mate> ok that was no quick at all
<jimo_mate> oh and the second question is i can seem to install WPS Office...anyone knows a good how to...
<Nathan> can't* ?
<Nathan> wow, never heard of WPS before. I've always used Libre Office
<jimo_mate> yes sorry cant
<jimo_mate> Libre sometimes doesnt go along with office formulas
<jimo_mate> Mostly i want to know about the difference between gpu drivers
<Nathan> hopefully there is someone on here with more knowledge about that for you?
<jimo_mate> DO i loose something if i stick with X.Org X Server Nouveau instead the Nvidia one?
<jimo_mate> yes thank you for the efford though
<jimo_mate> effort
<Nathan> so the deb for WPS doesn't work for you?
<jimo_mate> wps-office_10.1.0.5707~a21_amd64.deb
<jimo_mate> upon installation Error:Dependency is not satisiable Libpng12-0
<Nathan> what happens if you install libpng12?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-08
<swift110_> hwy LL
<swift110_> hey all
<swift110_> how do I get wobbly windows to work?
<nemo> swift110_: turn on compiz I guess
<swift110_> did that
<nemo> aaaand enable the compiz extension?
<swift110_> did that
<swift110_> i have the compizconfig settings manager
<nemo> do other compiz effects work?
<swift110_> snapping works
<nemo> well. that works without compiz
<swift110_> compiz is set in mate tweak
<nemo> $ ps auwxf | grep -E "[m]arco|[c]ompiz"
<nemo> nemo     25950  0.6  0.1 562664 29512 ?        Sl   19:59   0:01 marco --replace
<nemo> you should see compiz, not marco if it actually is running
<swift110_> put this in the terminal
<nemo> I don't use it 'cause compositing is kinda of a waste of my poor gfx card
<nemo> sure
<mate|87468> I switched the top what I call the applications panel to the bottom. Is there anyway to do away with what I call the Welcome Panel on top by transferring everything on it to the bottom Application panel?
<nemo> sure you can put whatever you want on any panel
<nemo> my preferred is thinnest possible panel on top, with single icon application menu in corner, and an autohide panel on the left for my most common apps
<mate|87468> cool.
<swift110_> it says compiz is set
<swift110_> this works fine on my 11 year old x60 but for some reason this t420 is having issues
<nemo> and ofc all the usual things. network monitor, notification, window list on top
<nemo> ok
 * nemo sighs and turns on compiz in his
<nemo> annoying to do 'cause it messes up all my windows
<nemo> The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<nemo> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nemo> hm. didn't have it installed yet
<nemo> installing
<nemo> I don't use compiz since the only plugin I really loved, the one for arbitrary shaders, is gone now ☹
<nemo> "Plugin Snapping Windows provides feature edgeresistance which is also provided by Wobbly Windows"  says ccsm
<nemo> and prompts to disable
<nemo> fine
<nemo> snapping windows now disabled aaaand
<swift110_> i have that package you just installed already
<nemo> windows are all wobbly
<nemo> so. yeh. all I did was ① mate-tweak compiz ② ccsm ③ click on wobbly windows and click ok on prompt to disable snapping
<swift110_> I got it now
<swift110_> I had to disable snapping apparently
<swift110_> thanks
<nemo> ccsm should have prompted you
<nemo> as it did for me
<mate|64309> What do you call the applications things you are currently using as they are shown on a panel - both minimizing and maximizing them. For example, Firefox. I feel ridiculous.
<mate|43019> I need some help. How do I add inclusive minimize, maximize, and close buttons show up on a ubuntu mate panel? Or where could I find instructions on the Internet?
<Astro7467> @mate|43019 ; you mean buttons on the panel like on the windows & similiar to how web browser have a close button on the tabs? If so, not sure I have ever seen it done
<Astro7467> Those options are available thru right clicking the button
<Astro7467> I think you can also assign mouse (and/or mouse + special key) short cuts to those - if not already assigned
<mate|43019> Hey Astro, please go to this Webpage and you will see where it says on the bottom panel: Welcome Ubuntu Mate, System Monitor, etc. Go to: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-15-10-is-out-including-raspberry-pi-2/2477
<mate|43019> This is what I am talking about, maybe tabs.
<Nathan> the panel at the bottom?
<mate|43019> yes
<Astro7467> OK - you have lost the panel is it?
<Astro7467> if so go to control centre - MATE Tweak, and click on Interface
<mate|43019> oh
<Astro7467> change the panels (1st drop down on top)
<Astro7467> can change back to current setting after - this will reset the panels to original
<mate|43019> What is Mate Tweak under?
<Astro7467> Control Centre - Look & Feel
<Astro7467> if you have search /advanced menu you can also just type weak for a shortcut
<Astro7467> ^ ... type 'tweak' for ...
<Nathan> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-mate-customization/
<mate|43019> I am wondering if I have the latest version of Ubuntu Mate? How can I tell?
<Nathan> system / details
<Nathan> how did you go mate?
<snchz> hello everybody
<snchz> just trying out ubuntu-mate
<husnain> hi
<husnain> ciao
<husnain> salve??
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: trying mate-daily, I got: "Ooops welcome encountered an internal error.... script error .... line 0"
<basilarchia> has anyone tried to build a newer kernel to fix sound out on ATI video cards over HDMI?
<basilarchia> sound out doesn't work on any of the machines I've tried that have ATI video cards. It looks like it needs a 4.15 kernel (git://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/linux)
<basilarchia> I can't seem to build a working initrd yet.
<basilarchia> also, the way 'quiet' and 'spash' are appended to the grub.conf is obnoxious IMHO. Does anyone know if that is ubuntu specific or are the /etc/grub/ bash scripts from upstream.
<basilarchia> OK, that question is me being lazy and I should find upstream. Maybe someone knows off the top of their head
<rock64> yone know whether its possible to dual boot o9n the rock64.
<alkisg> basilarchia: there's an ubuntu mainline ppa
<alkisg> It has newer kernels which you can try without compiling
<alkisg> Google for ubuntu mainline ppa, it has instructions
<sixwheeledbeast> I seems to have no issues with my video card. I had a bug where the binaries where not installed on upgrade to 17.10 but that's about it.
<rock64> info on rock64 dual boot?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-09
<basilarchia> alkisg, thanks! I'll try those. (I think I will still have to build from the AMD dev tree head to get HDMI sound to work)
<basilarchia> it's a sad state of affairs that no one can install linux on pretty much any machine sold at target, best buy, costco, etc and not even have sound
<basilarchia> (this is not a complaint, I understand and agree with the bocking of the kernel merge. it's just unfortunate. anyway, that is water under the damn. it seems to have been worked out)
<basilarchia> alkisg, thanks. the 4.15.0-041500rc2-generic booted ok. still no HDMI sound even with amdgpu.dc=1 but well, that could be anything still being wrong. maybe the files in /lib/firmware/
<alkisg> basilarchia: did you also install the -extra package that has all the modules?
<alkisg> There are two packaging methods in the mainline ppa, first: one smaller kernel e.g. 20 mb and an extra of e.g. another 20 mb,
<alkisg> and second: one big kernel of e.g. 40 mb
<alkisg> Check you package size...
<basilarchia> alkisg, there isn't an -extra package in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15-rc2/
<basilarchia> the kernel boots, video works, machine appears to be fine, it's just still not able to do sound over HDMI
<basilarchia> I'm trying on a different box that has a slightly different AMD video card
<diogenes_> basilarchia, did you look in pavucontrol?
<basilarchia> nope, never heard of it. I'll google it
<basilarchia> ah, ya, there were some threads about pulseaudio working in some case
<diogenes_> basilarchia, install pavucontrol
<basilarchia> cases. but asound -l isn't showing the HDMI port I don't think.
<diogenes_> open it and go to configure tab
<basilarchia> I'll give it a shot.
<basilarchia> well, it looks like it's kinda just showing the same information you can see with alsamixer or /dev/snd/ or asound -l
<basilarchia> the issue here I think is that all newer AMD video cards don't work with HDMI sound out
<basilarchia> I bought like 10 different boxes from target, bestbuy, costco, etc. none of them work
<basilarchia> well, except for the one with an intel GPU. that one works great
<basilarchia> also, google chrome doesn't support 3D acceleration direction, but firefox does, but that is another matter all together
<basilarchia> I'm pretty sure I need the right kernel here
<basilarchia> the good thing is I have a shit ton of different boxes to try
<basilarchia> diogenes_, well, there is a configuration section in pavucontrol
<basilarchia> the tab was hidden by the default display size of the window
<basilarchia> it has more HDMI options perhaps (?)
<alkisg> basilarchia: yeah that's the big, single type image that includes all the modules
<basilarchia> they must not be building it for mainline-ppa
<alkisg> I've heard about amd upstreaming hdmi sound support for some cards recently
<alkisg> Did you also try the -tip one?
<alkisg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<basilarchia> alkisg, ya, HDMI sound support is supposedly working in the AMD kernel dev's tree
<diogenes_> basilarchia, that's one of the reasons it is not advisable to buy AMD chips if you intend to run linux, best config for linux is intel and nvidia
<basilarchia> git://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/linux
<basilarchia> fuck nvidia. those worthless cocksuckers can rot in hell
<alkisg> +1, but not with that wording :P
<basilarchia> AMD is doing totally free drivers now. (CEO)
<basilarchia> (CEO has proclaimed it)
<diogenes_> hehe which don't work
<basilarchia> they are _going_ to work
<basilarchia> the point is AMD is doing it, nvidia is never going to do it
<basilarchia> so, no, I disaggree completely. I've waited 20 damn years for AMD or nvidia to do the right thing here. AMD is finally doing it
<basilarchia> so ya, I'll build the upstream kernels. someone else will need to figure out why google chrome doesn't hook into mesa correctly
 * alkisg prefers intel wherever he can; amd only for kids doing dual boot windows gaming + linux for work; nvidia => nah
<diogenes_> ok then let's wait for another half of our super short life until amd gets them working and when it finally does, there will be no us, is that better? I don't agrree, I want to live and enjoy my computing now, today, that's why I have to choose what works now
<basilarchia> steam games are working well, actually, all these AMD boxes are working well
<basilarchia> and the AMD video bug on boot works on this mainline-ppa kernel with amdgpu.dc=1 enabled
<basilarchia> so it seems like it's more or less fixed for god
<basilarchia> good
<alkisg> What's that video bug?
<basilarchia> kernel messages / display get's corrupted on boot at 4K resolution
<basilarchia> probably other resolutions too but I only really have 4K monitors right now to test on
<basilarchia> and ya, yes, on almost every AMD card that is being sold
<basilarchia> which makes giving people ubuntu-mate.org pretty useless unfortunately until this is fixed out of the box
<basilarchia> which should be easy enough now that all the heavy lifting has been done by the kernel guys
<alkisg> Hehe, I'm glad that I only have old cards around :D
<basilarchia> it does make things easier indeed
<basilarchia> the purism librem 15 laptop works flawlessly
<basilarchia> diogenes_, I'm totally with you man on the practical nature of using nvidia to get 3D working in the past, that is _NO LONGER THE CASE_
<basilarchia> these AMD drivers totally rock. I'm switching absolutely everything over
<basilarchia> these machines are running untainted kernels with full 3D support
<basilarchia> the only remaining issue for me is the HDMI sound & google chrome not find it. both those are more or less easily fixable.
<basilarchia> and I can use firefox for webgl in the meantime anyway
<diogenes_> basilarchia, whenever I'll see a system76 with amd I'll buy it, it will mean the full support has finally arrived
<basilarchia> for that matter, it's nice to use firefox again because I feel I've been neglecting an old friend
<basilarchia> This is so recent, I assume they haven't tried the cards. Also, if they did try them, then HDMI sound didn't work so they probably went WTF.
<basilarchia> I'm buying more hardware from them this week so I'll remind them to AMD cards
<diogenes_> ok
<basilarchia> You just gave me a goal to have them add AMD before the end of the year.
<diogenes_> hehe come with a feedback on how it went
<basilarchia> won't have to. they'll add it to the order page
<basilarchia> diogenes_, is there a way within pavucontrol to try to play an audio file?
<basilarchia> diogenes_, I opened a sales ticket with system76. sometimes you just have to ask nicely
<diogenes_> never heard of that
<diogenes_> they can pack it for you specifically but they won't offer is on their page
<basilarchia> it sounds like you already tried this? or you work there ;)
<basilarchia> or know something I don't. but I'll give it a shot again
<basilarchia> I can't imagine why they would care
<basilarchia> unless nvidia is paying them to care
<diogenes_> it's a marketing strategy you offer only what passes the tests
<basilarchia> I'm sure their burn-in strategy is the same as everyone else's. marketing strategy at this point is whatever people are willing to buy
<diogenes_> otherwise you gonna get an avalanche of returns back and ask for a refund
<basilarchia> I doubt it. returns probably are unlikely to be a big problem for them
 * diogenes_ is away
<basilarchia> ubuntu-mate is the first distribution I've used on the desktop in 10 years that didn't suck
<mandje> basilarchia, so it blows?
<basilarchia> not at all. it's awesome
<basilarchia> for real. everyone that worked on this did a great job
<basilarchia> IMHO
<basilarchia> alkisg, the mainline-ppa kernel does fix HDMI sound out when amdgpu.dc=1 is set
<basilarchia> so thanks for that pointer. I don't have to build a kernel from the AMD head which is nice
<alkisg> Nice indeed :)
<basilarchia> that also fixes the video corruption on boot
<basilarchia> now to see how stable it is
<cranston> hello
<cranston> need help setting up video drivers for ubuntu mate on my raspberr pi3
<NoCode> Issue: Installed KeePass2, when minimizing to tray, icon doesn't appear and the notification applet malfunctions. The icon beside it(hexchat) looks all buggered. killall mate-panel && mate-panel restores the panel without KeePass2 there.
<NoCode> Now I just have KeePass2 minimizing to Window List.
<NoCode> 17.10 as well.
<alkisg> NoCode: why keepass2 instead of keepassx?
<alkisg> keepass2 uses mono? meh :D
<NoCode> What other differences are there?
<NoCode> I'd love to avoid mono for sure. but.. I've used KeePass2 for a while now
<sixwheeledbeast> You should use 16.04 LTS for RPi
<alkisg> NoCode: I don't know the keepass2 vs keepassx differences, because I haven't used keepass2
<alkisg> keepassx works fine for me
<NoCode> SOmeone just told me KeePassX is already forked by KeePassXC now.
<Khan89> sorry to bump mid conversation but... KeePass has forked?? :O :O
<m4t> keepass2 is mono/c# and looks really crappy now, i switched to keepassx which is QT and you can set some env variables to make it match your gtk desktop
<m4t> QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=gtk2
<m4t> QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2
<m4t> no plugins in keepassx tho :(
<alkisg> NoCode: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=keepass
 * Menzador waits for keepassxcvbnm
<alkisg> KeePassXC => ubuntu 18.04
<NoCode> I wonder what other benefits there are between 2 and XC.
<m4t> yeah i might switch to that, i researched it a bit a few months ago https://keepassxc.org/docs#faq-keepassx
<NoCode> I hate making those choices. :P
<NoCode> Is it more secure, will it get hacked, etc..
<alkisg> NoCode: keepassxc is a fork of keepassx, so it's the same database format
<NoCode> I remember that fiasco a couple years ago about other password manager.
<alkisg> So, you can just try both without effort
<m4t> there is functionality to run it as a daemon and have a browser extension communicate with it...that sounds risky
<sixwheeledbeast> All the databases should work with each other so you could try them all.
<outlaw> I have an external usb dvd/writer that doesnt seem to want to be recognized, and am looking for some assistance after googling now for a couple days, but cant find much thats specific to my issue.
<outlaw> $ lsusb Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1bcf:28aa Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f3:036e Elan Microelectronics Corp.  Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0483:91d1 STMicroelectronics Sensor Hub Bus 001 Device 007: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp.  Bus 001 Device 013: ID 18a5:0216 Verbatim, Ltd External Hard Drive Bus 001 Device 017: ID 18d1:4ee4 Google Inc. Nexus 4 (d
<vek015> hi
<vek015> help me
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-10
<anastasia> ciao
<anastasia> siete belli
<swift110> hey all
<Guest73275> QUE
<ektod-nuevo> hey?
<labdoo> kirich
<basilarchia> mandje, it's awesome except for snapd
<basilarchia> what the fuck is snapd and why the living fuck is it a fucking daemon.
<basilarchia> mandje, other than that, my comment stands that ubuntu-mate is the best distribution I've used in 10 years
<alkisg> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<basilarchia> snapd actually has mountpoints. who the hell engineered this and why
<basilarchia> oh good god really
<basilarchia> there are like 50 hard engineers in this channel
<basilarchia> we aren't in kindergarden
<basilarchia> whatever. whomever made the language rule never tried to debug video corruption
<alkisg> You can read about snapd in its documentation, and you can uninstall it easily
<alkisg> mount points is a good idea
<alkisg> android also uses it
<red> oi
<mandje> basilarchia, you haven´t said what snapd actually does.  so please let me know. (a 9 year old girl who is innocent as hell and will be traumatised foreva by any rude language.)
<mate|47852> Anyone know of a good Linux wallpaper changer? I tried to install Variety on Ubuntu Mate but unsuccessfully.
<basilarchia> alkisg, a daemon that sells apps is insane. that's not a model that should be installed by default. ever. it's crazy
<alkisg> basilarchia: so I take it you're not using a mobile phone?
<basilarchia> mandje, if there is a 9 year old using ubuntu-mate and hangs around in this channel then there is hope that smart people exist in the world, but ubuntu-mate on the desktop is very far away from traction at this point
<alkisg> Because all of them do that...
<basilarchia> that doesn't have anything to do with how to package apps for desktop linux
<alkisg> I avoid snapd, but the logic behind it is sound
<alkisg> Of course it does
<alkisg> How would YOU implement per app permissions?
<basilarchia> dude. you are crazy. name one app that is being sold that any one has heard of
<basilarchia> the only app that comes to mind for me right now is steam
<ali1234> intellij idea and pycharm
<basilarchia> so you don't register with the sites when you get a .deb ?
<basilarchia> then ignore them
<basilarchia> it's like 2 people out of a zillion use cases
<ali1234> they don't ship debs
<basilarchia> then double ignore them. what does anyone care?
<ali1234> its targz that you have to manually unpack and configure, or snap
<ali1234> they happen to be the best available IDEs for java and python respectively. but less me guess, i should write everything in C right?
<basilarchia> so that's their damn problem (the commercial 3rd party app makers)
<alkisg> basilarchia: why are you talking about SELLING things?
<basilarchia> don't go and install a daemon on everyone's box for that
<alkisg> snapd isn't about selling
<basilarchia> ok, well, it was right in the man page so I didn't go a whole lot farther than that
<alkisg> It's about managing permissions per application, introducing support for closed source apps on linux with limited permissions
<basilarchia> other than it had a bunch of mountpoints
<alkisg> The same thing is appimage of redhat
<ali1234> i agree that the mountpoints are annoying
<basilarchia> jesus. yuck
<alkisg> And android, ios etc
<ali1234> i wish there was a way to hide them from mount command
<ali1234> because mine's about four pages long now
<basilarchia> alkisg, hey, if you are making money on it then fine, but you can put the snapd in the normal place where people install steam then
<basilarchia> it's rediculous to install that by default
<alkisg> basilarchia: you are completely missing the point
<basilarchia> I guess
<ali1234> when you make your own distro you can install whatever you want
<alkisg> The point is, "how can I run an application on linux with limited permissions on my own files"
<basilarchia> ya, ok. maybe, but all and all, this dist is really solid
<alkisg> Because I don't trust the app
<basilarchia> why would you ever be asking that question
<basilarchia> I'm not asking that question
<basilarchia> so I don't need a daemon running to answer that question
<basilarchia> and like 99.9999% of users don't need to answer that question
<basilarchia> so don't install it by default IMHO
<alkisg> basilarchia: so you are REALLY not using a mobile phone?
<alkisg> Because that's what you do on your phone
<basilarchia> linux desktop doesn't need to work like a phone
<basilarchia> is that the goal of ubuntu-mate?
<ali1234> as much as everyone thinks they want convergence, phones are completely different to desktops
<basilarchia> because that's not how the operation system was designed, or how gnome was designed to work
<alkisg> basilarchia: how does a DE related to snapd? omg
<basilarchia> this isn't a phone
<alkisg> Are you just trolling?
<ali1234> gnome is very much designed to work like this
<basilarchia> no
<basilarchia> no, I'm not trolling
<alkisg> Do you want to learn something, or are you just complaining and I should ignore you?
<alkisg> OK then
<ali1234> flatpak is the same as snap, except with even more layers of confinement
<alkisg> So, imagine that all android apps get available on linux
<alkisg> How would you implement that?
<basilarchia> ok, what is the equivelent on the macos then?
<ali1234> in flatpak you can't even open a file without connecting to dbus
<basilarchia> android apps will never be available for linux like that
<basilarchia> why would you ever want that?
<basilarchia> run an emulator then
<basilarchia> we have the full sourcecode for android
<alkisg> I dont want the emulator, I want integrated apps
<basilarchia> just put it inside a container if you want android
<basilarchia> it's already compiled for ARM
<alkisg> I don't want android, I want all the apps from android to be available native on linux
<basilarchia> so it's emulated anyway
<alkisg> I don't want arm
<alkisg> I don't want emulation
<basilarchia> ok, so you have 32bit x86 android packages somewhere?
<ali1234> macos uses bundles btw. they are disk images, and they get mounted
<alkisg> basilarchia: no, the plan is to have an API that e.g. angry bird developers can use to deploy their app native on linux
<ali1234> most android packages contain no native code
<vas> hallo spricht jemand deutsch
<basilarchia> angry birds should make a native app just like tuxracer if they want to
<alkisg> Then we as the users will need to only give them specific permissions, so that we don't risk them getting our /home/username data and doing whatever they want with it
<basilarchia> there really isn't enough of an audience yet for any of this to make sense
<alkisg> basilarchia: close source. closed. You don't know what they do with /home/userame.
<alkisg> That's the issue there
<alkisg> tux is open
<basilarchia> alkisg, ya, that's always the problem with closed source stuff
<alkisg> Of course ALL linux users would want closed source apps
<vas> wie kann ich rechte fur remote desktop freigeben
<alkisg> You can't force all devs to change their development paradigm just because
<alkisg> Open source is just ONE development model
<alkisg> You must support others too
<ali1234> !de > vas
<ubottu> vas, please see my private message
<basilarchia> well, snapd seems to have all kinds of risk of a phone home daemon running as root
<basilarchia> you might as well install nethack by default with the sticky bit set
<alkisg> Most daemons run as root, that's normal
<basilarchia> ya, I know that
<alkisg> You're supposed to trust the open source daemon there managing permissions, instead of the closed source app doing whatever
<basilarchia> but this is the first one I've ever heard of that is for purchasing commercial apps
<ali1234> personally i don't care about permissions
<ali1234> all the snaps i use run in classic mode anyway
<ali1234> they are just easier to manage
<alkisg> Purchases were in ubuntu store for years, snap isn't about that
<ali1234> there are hardly any commercial apps on the store
<ali1234> nobody uses it for that
<ali1234> no developers
<ali1234> but that was fairly predictable
<alkisg> Yes, there's no full API yet that developers could use. Not in snapd or in appimage.
<basilarchia> ya, I would imagine that was basically a failed endevior, which is what my instinct about snapd is
<ali1234> i mean they pushed it pretty hard, but nobody turned up
<basilarchia> but hey, I'm happy to learn I'm wrong here
<basilarchia> but I'm not hearing a convincing arguement
<alkisg> I expect snapd to fail, and appimage to succeed, because of the companies behind them
<ali1234> very much. that's why they dropped ubuntu phones
<alkisg> basilarchia: I'm not supporting snapd, I'm just explaining why it exists
<ali1234> appimage will not succeed, it is too hard to package for it
<basilarchia> well that doesn't explain why ubuntu-mate's default install needs to install snapd
<basilarchia> alkisg, ya, I grok
<ali1234> and flatpak definitely wont go anywhere when they require every app to be rewritten to work with it
<alkisg> flatpak=appimage
<alkisg> Flavors have a common base, they cannot put whatever programs they want
<ali1234> what the other one called then?
<alkisg> ubuntu-standard or something
<ali1234> no, appimage != flatpak
<basilarchia> why does anyone care about any of this besides intellij idea and pycharm
<ali1234> they are different
<basilarchia> oracle must have .deb packages I would think
<basilarchia> anyway, it's like, not interesting
<basilarchia> 99% of the stuff anyone uses is free besides the games
<ali1234> appimage is the one that barely has any confinement, it's just a bundle of libraries basically
<ali1234> flatpak has the most, requiring every operation that touches the host to go through dbus
<basilarchia> does anyone know if there is some plan to redo the applications / places and system menus?
<basilarchia> because they are almost good but still bad
<ali1234> snap is also the only one that can be used to build an entire distribution - flatpka can't package its own daemon for example
<basilarchia> or maybe all of that is coming from upstream
<basilarchia> can't someone get Andy Hertzfeld back here to finish this interface off
<basilarchia> it's like so close to perfect
<basilarchia> I mean, compared to what ubuntu butchered the linux desktop into, at least there is sanity here
<basilarchia> alkisg, so how is it intended to interface with the snapd?
<basilarchia> is there a GUI component then?
<alkisg> basilarchia: sorry I wasn't reading now, interface with snapd => what part?
<basilarchia> how does the user purchase an app that gets installed in snapd?
<alkisg> basilarchia: I haven't read about purchases with snap, wouldn't that be a completely different part?
<alkisg> That's why it sounded strange to me that you were talking about purchases...
<basilarchia> I'm just going from what I saw from the manpage on snap
<alkisg> I imagine snapd is the subsystem for running the apps, not for purchasing them
<alkisg> I'm not using any snap or flatpak or other systems btw, I don't even have them installed
<basilarchia> I only tracked it down because, for a second, I thought some stupid crypto repo was trying to stupidly trojen a box I was using for testing
<alkisg> But I do hope one of them succeeds...
<basilarchia> alkisg, did you remove them? Then seem to be installed by default for me
<alkisg> Yes
<basilarchia> ok, well, then that just goes back to my question about how the ubuntu-mate is maintaing the default packages that are installed
<basilarchia> this doesn't seem to be one of them that should be
<alkisg>   snapd is pulled by ubuntu-core-launcher
<basilarchia> just my 2 cents from my pulpit over here
<alkisg> There are dependencies that the "seeds" system can't overcome
<alkisg> It's just how .deb work
<basilarchia> removing it didn't remove any other packages, so it's not seeded in a .deb dependancy chain if that is what you are referring too
<basilarchia> it's listed somewhere.
<basilarchia> but is the ubuntu-mate installer like a stock ubuntu installer build? Eh, I guess I should just build. I don't have a proper mirror setup yet though
<basilarchia> ah, the bash package looks like the stock ubuntu build. is this stuff just glued on top off all the pre-built packages that ubuntu releases then?
<basilarchia> maybe the question is are ya'all going to build a full build infrastructure for all the packages. because you totally should
<basilarchia> then you could more cull the herd
<alkisg> basilarchia: recommends: get installed, but when you uninstall them, the original package doesn't get uninstalled
<alkisg> Use apt rdepends to see the exact dependency
<alkisg> Google for ubuntu-mate seeds to see the complete list of the initial packages specified
<aswin> gg
<francois> bonjour
<diogenes_> ca va
<francois> oui et vous
<diogenes_> aussi
<francois> j'ai un probleme firefox ne s'ouvre pas sous ubuntu mate
<jack> ll
<diogenes_> courir dans le terminal
<francois> je n'ai pas compris
<diogenes_> en terminal
<diogenes_> mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.bak
<francois> francois@francois-desktop:~$ sudo mv SHOME/.mozilla SHOME/.mozilla.back
<francois> [sudo] password for francois:
<francois> mv: cannot stat 'SHOME/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<francois> francois@francois-desktop:~$
<francois> voila ce que j'obtiens
<diogenes_> francois, no sudo
<diogenes_> sans sudo
<diogenes_> simple mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.bak
<francois> francois@francois-desktop:~$ mv SHOME/.mozilla SHONE/.mozilla.back
<francois> mv: cannot stat 'SHOME/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<francois> francois@francois-desktop:~$
<francois> meme resultat
<diogenes_> hehe
<diogenes_> no S $
<diogenes_> $HOME
<diogenes_> no S HOME
<francois> ok
<diogenes_> dollar
<francois> ok
<francois> francois@francois-desktop:~$ mv $HOME/.mozilla $home/.mozilla.back
<francois> mv: cannot move '/home/francois/.mozilla' to '/.mozilla.back': Permission denied
<francois> francois@francois-desktop:~$
<francois> ????
<diogenes_> hehe
<diogenes_> non  mv $HOME/.mozilla $home/.mozilla.back
<diogenes_>  mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.back
<diogenes_> non $home
<diogenes_> $HOME
<francois> faut il redemarer
<diogenes_> ok
<francois> merci
<diogenes_> ok
<mate|97077> I need some help. Variety wallpaper changer does not show on the main panel after installing it. Any reason why?
<alkisg> Is this an official ubuntu package?
<mate|97077> Yes. But it does not say it is compatible with Ubuntu Mate.
<Astro7467> Variety is in the software boutique, and works with MATE
<mate|97077> okay
<mate|97077> thanks
<mate|29461> I just installed Variety wallpaper changer. It doen't show on the main panel like it did in Linux Mint Mate 18.3  How do I access it?
<Khan89> something similar has happened to me with Wine... I installed it but does not show on the applications panel
<Astro7467> I find sometimes there is a delay in the menu picking up new entries
<Astro7467> Tho menu search may find it
<Astro7467> Or doing ALT-F2 and starting to type variety is how I normally get things quickly
<Linux4UnMe> Odd... I just installed "variety" to see if I had the same problem but it does seem to appear in the top right hand panel
<Linux4UnMe> Interesting... when I change the panel layouts, all the icons that were there before disappeared :D
<Astro7467> I couldn't remember if it auto started. But if there, then it's ready to configure and will never be used from the menu
<Linux4UnMe> mate|29461:  Have you been playing with the mate tweak tool and changing panel layouts recently?
<Linux4UnMe> I found that when I do this, sometimes the mate applets freak out and disappear... then when I change the layout again (in mate tweak tool) The taskbar icons come back again
<mate|29461> right. I found Variety and I added a pictures folder for the wallpapers I want.
<Linux4UnMe> great
<Cpt_Iglo> Right. What is this?
<Cpt_Iglo> Nobody here?
<diogenes_> nope
<mate|29461> I thought I would like it when I installed the software-center, but I don't. How do you remove it? Tried remove and it didn't work.
<diogenes_> how did you try?
<eren_> Thank you guys for creating Mate
<mate|30461> oi
<mate|30461> tem alguém que se expressa em português ?
<oswald> dare ga imasu ka
<Urhonius> Seems like Ubuntu Mate 17.10 has massive performance issues
